# 5. Oberurseler Bike-Marathon am 21. Juni 2009



## sipaq (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe am Mittwoch an der Hohemark Flyer für den 5. Oberurseler Bike-Marathon vorgefunden. Da wollte ich dann doch direkt mal nachfragen, wer hier alles vorhat, da dieses Jahr mitzufahren.

Kurz ein paar Eckdaten:


Es gibt zwei Runden (Marathon und sportlich)
Marathon-Runde: 46km, 1100hm, Startgeld 7
Sportliche Runde: 21km, 450hm, Startgeld 5
Anmeldung über www.mountain-sports-ev.de
DISCLAIMER: Ich hab mit denen nichts zu tun


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2009)

soweit ich weiß, verläuft die strecke nur auf forstwegen 

sollte sich daran was ändern oder ich fehlinformiert sein, bitte ich um klarstellung.
sollte es sich bei den angekündigten "schmankerln" um streckenabschnitte wie "weiße mauer" oder "victoria-tempel" handeln, wäre ich sicher dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (15. Mai 2009)

In der Ausschreibung steht "Rundstrecken auf *meist* befestigten Forstwegen". Die Markierung ist von mir. Was das jetzt genau bedeutet weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Titanwade (17. Mai 2009)

Worin besteht denn die Leistung des Veranstalters? Es findet ja keine Zeitnahme statt. Von Verpflegungsstelle lese ich auch nix und beschildert haben sie ja wohl auch nicht, weil nur ein Streckenplan erwähnt wird.


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Mai 2009)

Also die Verpflegungsstelle*n* werden in der Ausschreibung durchaus erwÃ¤hnt  Steht allerdings nur in der PDF. 
Aber die Strecke scheint wohl wirklich nicht markiert zu sein  Dann kann ich allein losdÃ¼sen und kaufe mit fÃ¼r die 7â¬ den Proviant vorher selbst


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Mai 2009)

Und ich hab mir schon überlegt diesen Mara zum Warmlaufen für Frammersbach mitzunehmen. Aber so net! Ich mach doch keine Orientierungsfahrt!


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Mai 2009)

Dafür hättest du unsere Alkoholikerrunde mitfahren müssen. Nennt sich so, weil man danach nicht mehr gerade laufen kann  Wussten wir aber auch erst dann


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Mai 2009)

> theobviousfaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dafür hättest du unsere Alkoholikerrunde mitfahren müssen. Nennt sich so, weil man danach nicht mehr gerade laufen kann  Wussten wir aber auch erst dann


 
Habs gelesen. Aber mit meinen angeknaxten Rippen lass ich momentan die Finger, pardon, die Räder, von extremen Sachen. Mittlerweile hab ich mich so an das Dope gewöhnt, dass es nicht mehr so gut wirkt und ich will nicht mehr einwerfen als der Doc erlaubt hat. Das Zeug hat Suchtpotential.


----------



## Titanwade (25. Mai 2009)

War jemand dort? Wie wars denn?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Mai 2009)

Wart' noch mal 'nen Monat, dann frag nochmal


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. Mai 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> War jemand dort? Wie wars denn?


 
Ich bin vor zwei Jahren den Marathon gefahren. Der Singletrail-Anteil war fast null und wenn, dann gerade mal S0. 

Der Vorteil ist, dass freie Fahrt ist und wenige Leute schieben müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekracer (21. Juni 2009)

Allen Unkenrufen (^^^) zum Trotz war es eine wirklich gute Veranstaltung mit schöner Streckenführung. Natürlich auch Forstautobahn, aber auch mit einigen Trailpassagen und durchaus anspruchsvollen Abfahrten.

Gute Ausschilderung, gute Verpflegung.
Leider ohne Zeitnahme. Aber so ist es dann halt eine CTF mit engem Start-Zeitfenster - was letztlich dazu führt, dass man als schneller & später Fahrer viel Verkehr hat. Aber das ist ja auch immer mal ganz lustig. 
Gerne wieder.


----------



## CoAXx (21. Juni 2009)

Mir hat es auch sehr gut gefallen. Weniger los als bei anderen Massenmarathons, ruhiger auf der Strecke. Gute Streckenführung! Und Familiäres Drumrum. Ich komme definitiv wieder.

Hier mein GPS-Log von der Fahrt.Zweimal hab ich mich verfahren, das kann man aber gut erkennen.


----------



## obon (24. Juni 2009)

Das war mein allererste Marathon, ich wollte meine Kräfte vor dem Spessart Bike Marathon testen.

Also, ich fand die Strecke super! Klar, viele Autobahnen, aber auch viele schöne Trails zum Abfahren. Die Organisation war gut, Ausschilderung etc, Verpflegung - na ja, eine Halbe-Banane. Aber Fotos gibt's umsonst von der Seite zum runterladen, toll! 

Ich habe 2 Std. 25 Min. gebraucht, ich denke, ich bin für Frammersbach fit, oder?


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Juni 2009)

obon schrieb:


> Das war mein allererste Marathon, ich wollte meine Kräfte vor dem Spessart Bike Marathon testen.
> 
> Also, ich fand die Strecke super! Klar, viele Autobahnen, aber auch viele schöne Trails zum Abfahren. Die Organisation war gut, Ausschilderung etc, Verpflegung - na ja, eine Halbe-Banane. Aber Fotos gibt's umsonst von der Seite zum runterladen, toll!
> 
> Ich habe 2 Std. 25 Min. gebraucht, ich denke, ich bin für Frammersbach fit, oder?



Biste bestimmt  wobei man die beiden Maras besonders vom konditionellen und technischen Anspruch her absolut net vergleichen kann. Frammersbach hat viele ruppige Spessart-Trails im Programm.

Mein Tip : lass dich bloß net von der üblichen Anfangsheizerei&Euphorie dort mitreißen und fahr deinen Rythmus! Frammersbach wird nach hinten raus recht anspruchsvoll, wennste alles richtig machst dann sammelste später viele ein die anfangs gnadenlos überzogen haben  das macht Spaß und hebt das Ego! 

Für mich einer der schönsten und am besten organisiertesten Maras. Du wirst staunen was für Zuschauermassen am Grabig-Anstieg stehen und dich hochpeitschen


----------



## CoAXx (24. Juni 2009)

obon schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Std. 25 Min. gebraucht, ich denke, ich bin für Frammersbach fit, oder?



Genau wie ich ;-) also ich hab mich gestern auch angemeldet, mal sehn, ob es noch klappt. Frammersbach hatte ich mir immer mal vorgenommen, jetzt  hatte ichs fast verpasst. Ich werde es da etwas langsamer angehen, gerade wenn es heiss wird.


----------



## sipaq (24. Juni 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Mein Tip : lass dich bloß net von der üblichen Anfangsheizerei&Euphorie dort mitreißen und fahr deinen Rythmus! Frammersbach wird nach hinten raus recht anspruchsvoll, wennste alles richtig machst dann sammelste später viele ein die anfangs gnadenlos überzogen haben  das macht Spaß und hebt das Ego!


Ich würd ja auch mal gerne einen richtig schönen Hochtaunus-Marathon stecken wollen. Auf jeden Fall mit der Weissen Schneise kurz vor dem Ende, um den Fahrern auch noch das letzte abzuverlangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obon (24. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank, für deine Tips, Adrenalino!


----------



## Torpedo64 (24. Juni 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Biste bestimmt  wobei man die beiden Maras besonders vom konditionellen und technischen Anspruch her absolut net vergleichen kann. Frammersbach hat viele ruppige Spessart-Trails im Programm.
> 
> Mein Tip : lass dich bloß net von der üblichen Anfangsheizerei&Euphorie dort mitreißen und fahr deinen Rythmus! Frammersbach wird nach hinten raus recht anspruchsvoll, wennste alles richtig machst dann sammelste später viele ein die anfangs gnadenlos überzogen haben  das macht Spaß und hebt das Ego!
> 
> Für mich einer der schönsten und am besten organisiertesten Maras. Du wirst staunen was für Zuschauermassen am Grabig-Anstieg stehen und dich hochpeitschen


 
Sooo viele Trails gibt's da aber nicht und da wo die Leute stehen und die Radler "hochpeitschen" schieben alle...


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Juni 2009)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Sooo viele Trails gibt's da aber nicht und da wo die Leute stehen und die Radler "hochpeitschen" schieben alle...



Kabbes 

Dann zählen wir mal auf :

- Abfahrt von der Ernsthöhe ->Trail
- Abfahrt ins Spörckelbachtal -> Trail
- Verbindung Verpflegung Bayerische Schanz/Sinderbachtal ->Trail
- Abfahrt Solhöhe ->Trail
- Verbindung Katharinenbild/Gaulskopf ->Trail ( recht lang )
- Abfahrt Eichenberg ->Trail
- Letzte Abfahrt Ri. Sportplatz ->Trail

und zwischendrin immer wieder mal kurze Trailabschnitte.

Am Grabig wird net geschoben!!! Das leistet sich keiner


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Juni 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich würd ja auch mal gerne einen richtig schönen Hochtaunus-Marathon stecken wollen. Auf jeden Fall mit der Weissen Schneise kurz vor dem Ende, um den Fahrern auch noch das letzte abzuverlangen



Zuviele Vorschriften, zuviel Ärger mit Forst/Naturschutzbehörde......zwecklos. Schau dir mal den entsprechenden Thread zum Eppsteiner Marathon an mit was für Schwierigkeiten die da immer kämpfen. Es gäbe massig Trails und Anstiege die man im Hochtaunus nutzen könnte! Aber dort bekommste doch nix genehmigt


----------



## Torpedo64 (25. Juni 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Kabbes
> 
> Dann zählen wir mal auf :
> 
> ...


 
 Naja, kommt drauf an was man als Trail bezeichnet...


----------



## sipaq (25. Juni 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Zuviele Vorschriften, zuviel Ärger mit Forst/Naturschutzbehörde......zwecklos. Schau dir mal den entsprechenden Thread zum Eppsteiner Marathon an mit was für Schwierigkeiten die da immer kämpfen. Es gäbe massig Trails und Anstiege die man im Hochtaunus nutzen könnte! Aber dort bekommste doch nix genehmigt


Ich weiß, ich weiß 
Es ist halt 'ne Schande, wenn man sich auch mal ansieht, was das Ganze auch an Geld einbringen könnte. Ich rede jetzt weniger von den Startgebühren, sondern eher von den Einnahmen drumherum (z.B. in der lokalen Hotelerie/Gastronomie), wenn man das mal vernünftig aufziehen würde.

Der Frammersbach-Marathon ist mittlerweile ein richtiges Event. Beim Blackforest Ultra Bike Marathon waren laut heute-Sendung von vorgestern über 3500 Biker am Start. Und selbst beim Oberurseler "Marathon" waren mit minimalem Marketing immerhin ca. 350 Teilnehmer dabei. Das zeigt doch, was für ein Potential vorhanden ist. Aber leider rafft es halt niemand.


----------

